# SUCHE 2 Ersatzteilnehmer MALLORCA 21.-28.März 2009 ab NÜRNBERG *eilt*



## Didi123 (10. Februar 2009)

hoffe das wird hier nicht gleich wieder gelöscht...

wir wollten eigtl. zu zweit mit dem Team Klinikum Nürnberg für eine woche nach mallorca, bissl radfahren, was aus privaten gründen jetzt leider nicht klappt... 
um die stornogebühren zu umgehen suche ich jetzt zwei leute, die unsere plätze übernehmen würden.

die fakten:
21. - 28. März 2009
4* hotel/club pollentia (www.clubpollentia.com)
(liegt im norden, iwie zw. pollença und alcúdia)
für die triathleten: der club hat auch ein 25m indoorbecken!

preis: EUR 629 .- p.p., radmiete geht extra
hier gibt's mehr info: http://team-klinikum-nuernberg.de/v...&poolID=&detailID=159&page=1&suchtxt=&only=10
hier ist der link zum flyer, da steht alles drauf, was ich auch weiß: http://team-klinikum-nuernberg.de/v03/mod/dokumente/doc.php?id=116&lang=de

ich wäre sehr froh, wenn sich noch jemand finden ließe!
buchung läuft ganz offiziell und direkt über TKN, ich vermittle nur.
bei interesse bitte PN an mich.
grüße, didi

ich weiß, das ist im rennradforum besser aufgehoben, aber man kann ja auf mallotze auch biken...


----------

